
8 reasons not to upgrade to Apple's iPhone 6s - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2984214/ios/8-reasons-not-to-upgrade-to-apple-iphone-6s.html?nsdr=true
======
mamon
iPhone 6s isn't even meant to be upgrade option for the current iPhone 6
owners. Rather than that it is intended for iPhone 5 and 5s users for whom
last year's version was not tempting enough to switch. And also, it is just
realization of the rule: "If you don't move forward-you begin to move
backward"

------
stevep2007
Apple announced drastic financial incentives for its new iPhone 6s line
because the devices aren’t much of a step forward technologically. Most iPhone
6 users won’t sense a dramatic difference, and maybe none at all. It leaves
Apple with not much to sell other than “new” but not noticeably “improved.”

~~~
coldtea
> _Apple announced drastic financial incentives for its new iPhone 6s line
> because the devices aren’t much of a step forward technologically._

"s" devices (4s, 5s, 6s) never are.

> _It leaves Apple with not much to sell other than “new” but not noticeably
> “improved.”_

Then again, they never played in the "specs" wars much. People have 2 years
contract, and when they end, they upgrade their phones. So for them (most in
the US) 6s is compared to 5s (2 years back) not directly to 6.

